# [SOLVED] page fault in nonpaged area at install



## binaryman10011 (Mar 22, 2008)

During install of VHP, after the initial boot from DVD, I keep encountering a problem, this is the bsod message

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

TECHNICAL INFORMATION
*** STOP: 0xFFD13004 (0xFFD13004, 0x00000001, 0x88BA83DC, 0x00000000)

Can anyone help please, 

I had just updated my bios to F13X (gigabyte ds3 v1.3), i tried reverting, this did not help.

I ran memtest, no help

I have used two different HDD, same issue

Intel Q6600 no OC
2GB Patriot DDR2 800
nVidia 7900 GS
Gigabyte ds3 v1.3

I have installed the same os with same disk before, zero problems


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: page fault in nonpaged area at install*

try installing with only 1 stick of ram in
check the disk is clean of finger marks ect.


----------



## binaryman10011 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: page fault in nonpaged area at install*

done, no change

tried also to reseat all dimm, still no go

I have xp installed, and use, was going for a dual boot system, which I have done several times before, but never experienced this problem, I think i have tried every trick in the book, new ram, reset cmos, I don't have another vista iso, or I would have tried that, but short of that, I even hopped on one leg, and danced a little jig to twinkle twinkle little star. still not helping

any other ideas


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: page fault in nonpaged area at install*

it may be looking for a driver being loaded with f6


----------



## binaryman10011 (Mar 22, 2008)

thought of that one, but have ich8, not R. It does have a gigabyte raid chip onboard, but HDD is not connected to it, and the opticals that are on it use it just fine, and like i said, i used this os and the install disk before no problems, no raid drivers have ever been needed to install any os on this box

However, I will try to install the raid drivers and see if that helps.

no good, it never even gets to that point. I am really frustrated if anyone can help i would appreciate, anyone ever see this error before?

Thanks for the help , I noticed that you have even searched other forums to help me, that really means a lot. The problem was solved though, I went back to a very early BIOS, f 7, The problem seems only to be with the vista installation, I have installed xp with f12, as well as fedora, and ubuntu. If you have this board, and have this issue, try an earlier version of the bios.

Again, thanks for all the help, hope I can return the favor.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted thanks for posting your solution


----------

